# Hit to the belly



## dadd2be

My wife is 38 weeks pregnant, (39 on sunday), and as she was coming out of the bathroom a few min. ago she hit her belly on the door knob right at the belly button. I didn't hear the door bang against the wall or see exactly where on the knob she hit it, I just hear her loud sigh and see her grabbing her belly and crying. The site of impact was red for a few min, but has subsided. She says she can't feel the baby moving. I called my mom and asked her what to do, but all she said was little man is probably fine. I have been on google ever since trying to find some answers. I have seen many things saying that everything is probably fine. She isn't having any cramps, there's no bleeding or anything like that. But this being our first, every little unknown scares us. I have read about women at 38 weeks falling out of cars onto their bellies, my mom says she fell on hers at 7 mo. with my oldest sister, and I'm trying to take some assurance from all of this, but its hard. A lot of things said that the earlier in your pregnancy that you hot or fall on your belly the more protected the baby is. So at 38 weeks it seems to me like the protection would be a bit thin, and at her belly button, where she hit the door, is where his little head is sitting. Has anyone had similar scares with positive outcomes?


----------



## heatherv2

Ack! That's no fun at all! I run into things all the time because I forget how big my belly has gotten, and my little bubba is just fine. It just happened a few minutes ago, right? Maybe she could try having something sugary or with caffeine to get him moving around. If nothing happens after a little while, you could try calling the Dr's office. Does her Dr's office have an answering service? There should be a Dr on call who could help you out. I bet everything is just fine!


----------



## emmalouise09

36 weeks I slipped on some ice outside n landed on bump phoned midwife n sent me in for monitoring everything was fine baby was still moving.
39 weeks I fell down the stairs and landed on my back that triggered irregular contractions and stopped after a couple of hours.

Tell her to try drinking ice cold water or fizzy drink and lie down on her left hand side and the baby may start moving but it may take a while if you are still worried phone midwife and they will tell you what to do. If the impact wasn't that big then everything should be fine and baby is probs just as shocked as your wife is.


X x


----------



## Peachypoo

im always knocking my belly, an few times my dd has hit or kneed my bump, but all has been well so far, ive been told the baby is well protected..
But if your really worried, contact your midwife.


----------



## Skylily4ever

There should be nothing to worry about, I do that stuff all the time...I'm a klutz! Lol. I fall down and hit my stomach on stuff constantly. According to my doctor, the only thing that can really hurt a baby is an impact of 60 mph, unless it is a constant impact, then it could damage. I'm sure everything is fine. She might have some sore muscles though, that's always the worst part for me..


----------



## Natsku

Exact same thing happened to me last week, hard enough to bruise but baby was fine. Just try one of those methods to get baby moving (sugary drinks etc) to reassure yourselves.


----------



## Fabby

just do one of the methods to help get your baby moving and if still worried then call your dr. x


----------



## Lou229

Didn't want to read and run. I do this on the door handles all the time. I used to do it before I was pg so now I have a huge belly it's even worse. I have made myself cry a few times after doing it but think that more from hormones and getting a fright. Everythings been fine after it so I'm sure all is well but any concerns, you should call your doc/MW for advice. :hugs:


----------



## whale

I'm always banging my bump esp. on door knobs!
Tell her to lie down and have a cold glass of water, if that doesn't perk baby up in 15 minutes or so, or if you're still concerned then phone your MW and get monitored.


----------

